# Freedom Boats - 14 ft. Chiquita



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone own one of these? Would love to hear from any who own or have fished off one? I am looking for a flats skiff, and this might be almost too small at 14 ft.

I know all about Baby Cat's, I'm a huge fan. BUT, at 27K for a new one, they're out of my price range. Would love to hear of some other flats skiffs to consider and what I can expect to pay. The FL style skiffs are too expensive for me as well, so I won't consider those.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## heeman (May 31, 2009)

Take a look at the Majek; Texas Skiff. It is a 16 foot tunnel with the same cockpit as their 18' Redfish Line. 90" Beam. Great little boat for the flats!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I saw one of those little boats unrigged at Rockport Marine the day after thanksgiving. They look pretty cool. But they are not for the open bays IMO. I have no idea on price and details. I would say if you launch in and stay in very shallow areas and fish mostly alone they may be a good fit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

My main hunting buddy has one and we fish and duck hunt using it a lot. It runs stupid shallow, it will run in 3 inches of water without dragging the skeg and will get up in 8 inches of water easily. The only thing I don't like about it is that the front of it is pretty flat and will take a wave over the front if you're just idling in choppy water. It feels a little bigger than 14 ft when you're in it. I would love to own one for a 1-2 person boat, very simple and easy to maneuver alone. My buddy has a 60 hp four stroke Yamaha on it and it runs just fine with it, does about 32 WOT.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

heeman said:


> Take a look at the Majek; Texas Skiff. It is a 16 foot tunnel with the same cockpit as their 18' Redfish Line. 90" Beam. Great little boat for the flats!


Heeman,

What's the price tag on those TX Skiffs? Also, what dealer would you recommend going to? The only Majek dealer here in San Antonio, Anchor Marine, closed it's doors. Thanks for your input.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> My main hunting buddy has one and we fish and duck hunt using it a lot. It runs stupid shallow, it will run in 3 inches of water without dragging the skeg and will get up in 8 inches of water easily. The only thing I don't like about it is that the front of it is pretty flat and will take a wave over the front if you're just idling in choppy water. It feels a little bigger than 14 ft when you're in it. I would love to own one for a 1-2 person boat, very simple and easy to maneuver alone. My buddy has a 60 hp four stroke Yamaha on it and it runs just fine with it, does about 32 WOT.[/QUOTE
> 
> Good to hear James, thanks for your input. Sounds like that at 17K, it might not be a bad little scooter.


----------



## Timepiece (Apr 14, 2011)

14.5ft, 7ft wide with a 50 tohatsu, I can run in 6 inches all day long without losing water pressure, and get up in 8 inches mud bottom ( if the water jackets can feed the motor water I can get out). More often than not I fish with 3 people, which is no problem. Cruising speed loaded with 3 people and gear is around 24 MPH @ 4500 RPMs.

The absolute best thing about the boat is that its a ridiculously dry ride, and takes the chop better than most 16footers IMO. The only time I've gotten so much as a drop on me was in the open bay when my push pole nicked a wake, seriously I've never had any type of spray hit me whatsoever and I use the boat at least 3 times a month.

Overall I couldn't be happier with the boat, not to mention I can tow it with my jeep wrangler.

BTW My friend taking the picture is a 240lbs sasquach, so the 50 is plenty for this boat


----------



## fishingtime (Nov 18, 2011)

Look at the shoalwater or the mako skiff if your looking for different ideas. I personally looked at the Chiquita and thought it was a little flimsy and doesn't have a live well.
!!! Test them out !!!
I would go with the light weight 50 tohatsu if u decide for it.
Good luck


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

a mako? are you serious?


----------



## portmansfieldfshrm (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey take a look at The Chiquita's Owner club on facebook and check out the videos there I'm pretty sure any of those guys can answer any questions you might have.


----------



## fishingtime (Nov 18, 2011)

The new 17 skiff for the price why not


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

That mako skiff is not going to run anywhere near as shallow as a true shallow skiff like a chiquita or baby cat.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*Shoalwater 14.5 Cat*

Another boat to look at would be a Shoalwater 14.5 Cat. Takes rough water good, and will do everything shallow a baby cat will. I regurarly will run 60 miles or more in a day of fishing in mine. Super shallow water sightcasting is my main forte. You will be looking at aroung $1k/foot on most of these types of boats used, give or take.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That mako skiff is not going to run anywhere near as shallow as a true shallow skiff like a chiquita or baby cat.


yeah but their cheap


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a Chiquita. You won't find any first hand complaints about them.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Doc i think im jealous lol!!!!

Eesmike,why dont you buy a used baby cat there is one on trans site for like 15k.......Just a suggestion


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

blackmagic said:


> Doc i think im jealous lol!!!!
> 
> Eesmike,why dont you buy a used baby cat there is one on trans site for like 15k.......Just a suggestion


They sold it unfortunately, but I think I'll sit tight and see if another one comes around. I'm a huge Tran fan, I have a 2480. I just can't buy a brand new Baby cat, don't have 27K to spend. Thanks.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

eesmike said:


> They sold it unfortunately, but I think I'll sit tight and see if another one comes around. I'm a huge Tran fan, I have a 2480. I just can't buy a brand new Baby cat, don't have 27K to spend. Thanks.


There is another on Trans site with a Yammy,go on craigslist they have some from time to time.


----------



## portmansfieldfshrm (Dec 17, 2009)

I have one and really enjoy going out in it. Its super dry and great on gas. Please visit the Chiquita Owners Club on FaceBook.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

The Chiquita performs a lot larger than it's measurements. I have had one for 3+ yrs and am quite pleased after coming from an 18ft Explorer Flatsmaster with a TRP.

Charles


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

portmansfieldfshrm said:


> View attachment 496356
> I have one and really enjoy going out in it. Its super dry and great on gas. Please visit the Chiquita Owners Club on FaceBook.


Sharp looking boat you've got there. I really like the platform on the front.


----------



## JamR (Dec 22, 2011)

I have had one for 4 years. Super boat and well built. Previously owned a 16ft Flatlander which is the same hull, but with higher sides. I had the boat 10 years and it was in perfect condition when sold. Forest Canion make a good boat. Search utube for "running in 3" POC" to see boat running in three inches of water. There are also videos of getting up and turning. I have crossed open water in 20 mph wind with no problem. I wii be in POC June 27- July 8 and can give you a test ride if you are interested.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Anyone ride in a Payton? Never seen one but they look interesting too..
http://www.cougarmarineusa.com/The_Payton_Scooter_Boat_Model.html


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

Please explain this comment: "Yes i saw on of those (Majek Tx Skiff), but they are not built for the open bays". And you are implying a boat that is 1.5 feet shorter is? I guess the Chiquita is better in rough water even though its built to do the same thing and smaller...


----------



## PTPTBAYRAT (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Chiquita-Owners-Club/152524871480512 This may help.......


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Its a flats, back bay boat period. But It will get you across a rough bay and back in one piece. Its just gonna beat the hell out of you. However, due to my age, I'm not concerned about that. I'm gonna drive this thing in all conditions and really test the limits. Looking forward to it!


----------

